

A first crowdfunding review site that lets you filter, sort and compare. - feldma2
http://www.thesoholoft.com/2012/10/20/making-sense-of-the-crowded-space-of-700-crowd-funding-platforms/

======
bubla
cool site. this helps a lot.

